# Best Sidepipe Setup



## Death Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

I recently bought a stock 2005 GTO M6 and I come home for R&R the first week of July and I'm looking to do a sidepipe exhaust setup. I'm thinking Kooks longtube headers. I also want some sort of high performance cat and sidepipe exhaust pipes. Whats the best? I'm not really worried about price. I just want to rock all my buddies cars. :shutme


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd guess Spintech side exit exhaust would be what you are looking for.

SpinTech Side-Exit Exhaust System WITH DMS GTO Side Skirts & GTO Rear Bumper Insert


----------

